# Augusto Reyes Epicur Torpedo Cigar Review - Great value



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a great value if you look for deals. Burns even, Has a bite at start but mellows quickly into a nice mild smoke. One of my favorites.

Read the full review here: Augusto Reyes Epicur Torpedo Cigar Review - Great value


----------

